# Any ideas for new villagers' personalities?



## budewarmin (Jan 19, 2014)

Any ideas for new villagers' personalities?


----------



## oak (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe a nerdy or shy personality. They should have 5 for each gender so you don't have doubles in your town.


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm thinking of a lazy type personality, but for females instead.  That'd be really cute, and also just an interesting thing to see, since you don't see any females in Animal Crossing with that level of relaxedness.


----------



## jolokia (Jan 19, 2014)

You mean like... new villagers, and what their personalities would be? Or new personalities for villagers?

Assuming the latter, "nerdy" might be fun, though a lot of the current lazies seem to come under that already (Egbert, Barold)
Uhhh, how about "heroic"? Like a cross between the smug and the jock, these guys are constantly going on about honor and courage and damsels in distress. They'll ask you to get them a certain bug so they can practice not being scared of it, etc.
Maybe something like "shy" - harder to befriend than the normals, tend to stutter and blush when you talk to them


----------



## eeriewig (Jan 19, 2014)

what i want most is a camp, swishy, extravagant male personality.


----------



## JaeJae (Jan 19, 2014)

a depress/emo personality would be funny. xD


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 19, 2014)

*Ace* = Informative/Workaholic/Perfectionalist
*Dreamer* = Meek/Creative/Receptive


----------



## budewarmin (Jan 19, 2014)

What about an Evil villager who would bury pitfalls by your door?


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 19, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> What about an Evil villager who would bury pitfalls by your door?


That'll make for an interesting experience. A two-face personality might be a bit much for the little kiddies though, haha...


----------



## Jaze (Jan 19, 2014)

dopey villagers for males and shy villagers for females~


----------



## Firekai (Jan 19, 2014)

Please make derpy villagers. They always want to help or compliment you, but somehow they mess up, and they never seem to know what went wrong.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 22, 2014)

a jokester personality type, they enjoy playing harmless pranks on other
they are very fun loving, they get along best with peppy villagers 
_((Male))_

a shy personality type, they will be hesitant to talk to the player
at first they will not say much at first,but will slowly open up the player
as they talk to them more, they will feel more relaxed around normal 
personalities 
_((female))_

a chill personality type, these guys are just very laid-back
they don't let things bother them too much, they just prefer to
go with the flow and not rush things, they will get along best with Lazy types
_((female version of Lazy))_

and a big brother type, we have a big sister type so why not a big brother one.

​


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 22, 2014)

yandere


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Reizo said:


> yandere



Seconding this pls

Supporting all dere types tbh


----------



## Hype (Jan 25, 2014)

Shy villagers.


----------



## SilentCoru (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm seconding the "evil" villager notion. Although maybe under a more kid-friendly term, like "scheming" or "mischeivious".


----------



## Bunnii (Jan 25, 2014)

Crazy/Weird Villagers.


----------



## Toeto (Jan 26, 2014)

I would like smart villagers (would suite villagers like Graham, Mott, Doc, Velma etc. ) very well, I think. They would always do research about the things in town, asking you to bring them stuff, etc.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm not the only one that thinks there needs to be shy villagers? Yay!


----------



## abibae (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the idea of the shy villager and the big brother personality traits. It'd be nice if the villagers did more things to interact with each other and your character. Usually they ping you and ask for something or send you letters with gifts, but it'd be cute if they could be mischievous. I guess that'd fall into the "evil" character you guys mentioned.

Like they'd run around and plant pitfalls, etc and when you saw them they'd get the surprised expression and then if you talked to them they'd act like "I'm not doing anything! What are you looking at?" and get all flustered.

And also with the shy villager type, they'd always act bashful and shy when you talked to them and would sometimes send you mail as a shy way to talk to you. It'd be cute to see that personality develop. Maybe if you broke their shy exterior they'd give you a special item in return.


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Feb 6, 2014)

clumsy and,,,
maybe romantic?? that'd be fun to see


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe like a shy and cowardly villager that might  be cute
Mischievous villagers might be cool too  Playing tricks on people ;-;


----------



## Wataru (Feb 10, 2014)

Cou said:


> Seconding this pls
> 
> Supporting all dere types tbh



Tsundere ?3?


----------



## honeybutter (Feb 12, 2014)

shy, dreamer, and awkward are all personality types i'd love to see!! (tsundere would be really, really cute as well, but i doubt it'd happen.) i don't really have any preference for which gender they'd be allotted to, but... hm.

shy's pretty self-explanatory. like sable, but expanded. they would never ping you at first, but once you talk to them more they start to open up, first by sending letters and eventually approaching you first. they'd tell you 'secrets', joke around a little and display emotions more often (and maybe act a little surprised after they do!). they'd give you gifts more often than others, since they're so glad to have a friend.

dreamer is sort of capital-R Romantic, but, y'know, for kids. they'd act laid-back and calm, generally, andbe  hard to rile or upset (but would perhaps be prone to occasional burst of emotion?); however, it'd be harder to establish friendship with them, as they'd be somewhat loner-ish. you'd catch them wandering around in thought a lot, especially around the beach, but instead of dismissing you when you approach them, they'd tell you what they were daydreaming about. they'd have a higher rate of planting/tending to flowers than the other villagers do, maybe even planting hybrids occasionally at maximum friendship. they'd probably ping you to read you their (cheesy) poetry. something involving art... maybe they'd have a higher chance of giving you a real work of art from redd, rather than a fake?

awkward is also what it sounds like. could maybe also be called 'dopey'? they'd trip sometimes when they walk and accidentally say things that sound insulting, but they're so earnest and apologetic afterwards that it would be hard to hold it against them. they'd show up uninvited at your house more often since they have no sense of personal boundaries, and when they'd ping you, they'd go off on long, possibly somewhat tmi rambles, but if you have a high enough friendship with them, they'd give you a gift afterwards for 'putting up with' them. they'd also tend to display the more extreme emotions and have stronger emotional reactions when talking to you or the other villagers.

i'd also like to see more diversity in the individual personality types! so even if you have duplicate personality types in your village, they wouldn't just both tell you the same things all the time. one villager's 'constantly on-edge, angry, loud' cranky could be another's 'long-suffering, blunt, done-with-this-crap' cranky. more depth, basically, so that an individual seems more like an individual rather than just a single personality type.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 12, 2014)

Picky villagers:

Villagers who always fret over the smallest things and are very hard to please when you do errands for them. When they describe errands to you, they repeat themselves frequently to make sure you get it right. They are very hard to befriend.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am awaiting a villager personality type who has an OCD. He/she brings you, as a gift, the same item three times within a half-hour in game time. And then the villager sends you the same item two more times (in as many days) through the mail.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 23, 2014)

Jocks are already kinda big brothers
Normals are already quite shy


----------



## budewarmin (Feb 24, 2014)

Yandere would be a nice one I think


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

eeriewig said:


> what i want most is a camp, swishy, extravagant male personality.



YES. A personality along the lines of Pav?.

I just say give all the personalities to each gender. Give us some female jocks, and male peppies.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 24, 2014)

male peppies
dont ypu mean beardo doing his daily duties


----------



## kookey (Feb 25, 2014)

Nerd would be awesome. That would be like the female equivalent and Geek could be the male version? Kind of like snooty and smug. I'd like a male equivalent of uchi, kind of a like a big brother! Also I think a chill personality would be cool, different from smug, something I imagine Shep totally is. Goes with the flow, just relaxes and lounges, spews out philosophy.


----------



## seanrc (Feb 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> YES. A personality along the lines of Pav?.
> 
> I just say give all the personalities to each gender. Give us some female jocks, and male peppies.


Yeah, why can only males be lazy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



vintage-rabbit said:


> clumsy and,,,
> maybe romantic?? that'd be fun to see


Flirting villagers...oh my.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes clumsy and grumpy would look cute!! xD


----------

